
Coronavirus: Act Now - PouyaL
https://medium.com/@tomaspueyo/coronavirus-act-today-or-people-will-die-f4d3d9cd99ca
======
kidintech
> one death today means 800 true cases today

this is serious. Take it seriously.

~~~
foxyv
We still don't have a SARS (2002) vaccine as far as I can tell.

